# quick one about domain connectivity



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i know that a workstation will logon to its domain account profile if its not connected to the network by using cached credentials.
but how do you know when it is actually connected?

by browsing the server shares? is that all...


----------



## ckwong (Oct 25, 2011)

PK-her0 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i know that a workstation will logon to its domain account profile if its not connected to the network by using cached credentials.
> but how do you know when it is actually connected?
> ...


I believe you can check on netstat -ano and find the connection back to the domain controller with the port TCP 135


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

or just ping the DC.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are physically connected to the network and there is an issue with the computer account authenticating you will know it immediately. The computer account is authenticated well before you ever see a logon screen for the user account.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi valis,

pinging doesnt prove you authenticated does it? 

and rock, what you saying is, if there is network connection and a user login, you are ok?

Valis: BTW i love your avatar, i dont know why but it reminds me of steve buscemi in con air, when he played that sick weirdo!!!

as always thanks for input


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What I am saying is the computer account is needed to authenticate to the domain. There are credentials that are passed behind the scenes to the DC to let it know this computer is a domain member. If there is no connection to the domain the computer credentials are ignored and the cached user credentials are used.

There is no way for the average user to know, but you could run some startup script to fire off a welcome message.


----------



## ckwong (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there,

Maybe I read in your question in a different way. But in all of the windows, the credential will store 10 times and if the dc can't be contact they will get some of the error such as dc can't be contact. I am not sure when you can start the trigger the script either is during login time or you have something in place after login time. Maybe you can share more and we can have a same common understanding on the scenario.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes ckwong i will look into this
but maybe its not too important...well what i mean is, if you can login and \\server and get shares for the most 
part you are connected properly to the dc...


----------



## ckwong (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there,

Sure.. Just notice you have a nice signature on your reply " technology will be either destroy us or save us.


----------

